# Facebook Group for Goat Lovers



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Hey all! I created a FB group for all of us nutty goat people to show off our animals even more and communicate with each other! It's called General Goat Talk and Pics. Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I joined


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Do you have a link? I'm not sure how to find it.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

General Goat Talk and Pics

https://www.facebook.com/groups/333686390150580/


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The group looks like its blooming!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I joined :-D 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

But that is what this forum is for. :tears:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good point Lori, hehe.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

*!*

I really like this forum. I have learned so much from all of you and still learning.Thank you everyone!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> But that is what this forum is for. :tears:


I don't FB, but use my Daughters/Grand Daughters when needed. Just today, I was able to spread the word about a family's stolen goats. TGS will always be my first "go to' place. Having said that, I believe there is still a lot of misconceptions about Goats out there. I just told a guy yesterday..."Goats Do Not & Should Not eat cow hay". The more informed folks are when it comes to Goats, the better. IMHO.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think Lori was just teasin


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I joined the fb page to see whats up and to learn and maybe share, but this forum will always be "home". All of you have taught me way too much to think of the Goat Spot as anything else. Just cause I go out to visit once in a while doesn't mean that I am leaving! I'm not going anywhere!

kbt


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not on FB (yet) and i know of one or two people trying to persuade me otherwise ( you know who you are ) 
I have enough time in the day for TGS never mind FB , lol. 
But i would love to see your site though


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Im not on FB (yet) and i know of one or two people trying to persuade me otherwise ( you know who you are )
> I have enough time in the day for TGS never mind FB , lol.
> But i would love to see your site though


I don't FB either! I guess you and I are the last two in the entire free world that doesn't have an account! :grin:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Make that three-- I don't have a Facebook account either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't have one either!  lol!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, 4 of us are totally in the FB dark ages! :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not on Facebook either.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Make that 6 :lol:


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

There is a Facebook page called "goat vet corner" it is awesome! It was started by a rural livestock vet to help people who do not have easy access to a livestock vet. I think he has over a dozen different livestock vets as members now who all donate their time to answer medical questions about their goats. Only vets answer and they offer a wealth of info! It's pretty neat


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I joined :-D


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I joined! yay!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

The facebook page isn't to take anything away from TGS at all! I use pages like Goat Vet Corner and Goat Health and Care on FB and also use TGS to get info...you can never have enough sources of info in my opinion. The admins of the two pages I use allowed me to post in there offering the page so people would have a place to discuss regular things about their goats and pics without taking away from the people who have an urgent plea for help. I don't think there's anything wrong with having multiple places to talk about your goats and my post here wasn't at all to take away from TGS because I use it all the time, but for those people who have FB it's a fun way to connect in addition to this site.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

And welcome to everyone who joined! Can't wait to see pics of your goaties!!


----------

